# openjdk7 zlib crash



## bravo (Aug 1, 2013)

I've installed openjdk7 from ports and have been getting SIGSEGV (and occasionally SIGBUS) on calls to inflate() zlib (/usr/ports/java/openjdk7/work/openjdk/jdk/src/share/native/java/util/zip/zlib-1.2.3/inflate.c). I usually get this error message:


```
#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x0000000000409112, pid=49903, tid=68729934848
#
# JRE version: 7.0-b15
# Java VM: OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (23.21-b01 mixed mode bsd-amd64 compressed oops)
# Problematic frame:
# C  [java+0x9112]  inflate+0x72
#
# Failed to write core dump. Core dumps have been disabled. To enable core dumping, try "ulimit -c unlimited" before starting Java again
#
# An error report file with more information is saved as:
# /usr/home/bravo/hs_err_pid49903.log
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   [url]http://bugreport.sun.com/bugreport/crash.jsp[/url]
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#
```

Has anyone had this issue with zlib before?


----------

